# John Henson to start at center for Bucks?



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> At the 2012 NBA draft combine, John Henson weighed just 216 pounds. For reference, the 6-foot-4 Dwyane Wade is listed at 220 pounds.
> 
> Obviously, there were plenty of questions whether the 6-foot-11 Henson had the bulk to play inside in the NBA.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/08/27/john-henson-to-start-at-center-for-bucks/


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

He is a better overall player than Sanders so this isn't too shocking to me


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

But why wouldn't Sanders just be the PF? This entire thing is likely semantics.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> But why wouldn't Sanders just be the PF? This entire thing is likely semantics.


That's what I'm thinking. I'd be surprised if they didn't play a significant amount of time together - Sanders definitely has the quickness to chase guys around on the perimeter.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> That's what I'm thinking. I'd be surprised if they didn't play a significant amount of time together - Sanders definitely has the quickness to chase guys around on the perimeter.


With Greek Freak and Jabari out there as well, they will have plenty enough positional versatility.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

They have flexibility but I cant see a scenario in which Jabari starting at the 4 and Giannis starting at the 3 doesnt happen.. there are are plenty of minutes to go around but its likely only one of Sanders or Henson gets the "starting job"


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

roux said:


> They have flexibility but I cant see a scenario in which Jabari starting at the 4 and Giannis starting at the 3 doesnt happen.. there are are plenty of minutes to go around but its likely only one of Sanders or Henson gets the "starting job"


I wouldn't be surprised if they went Giannis-Knight-Parker-Sanders-Henson for long stretches. That's one of those freaky lineups that Kidd likes.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they went Giannis-Knight-Parker-Sanders-Henson for long stretches. That's one of those freaky lineups that Kidd likes.


I can't wait to see that line-up play. Those 5 guys on the floor together will be an awesome enough spectacle to make me watch more Bucks games this season than I have probably watched in the last 2 years combined.


----------

